# Linux Nativ Games. Eine kleine Zusammenstellung.



## zeeloo (13. Dezember 2010)

Mir würde da Postal2 und Doom3 einfallen. Könnt ihr die Liste weiterführen?

Freu mich auf eure Antworten!


----------



## m-o-m-o (14. Dezember 2010)

World of Goo
Americas Army 2
Alle UT <3
Und Oil Rush soll ja auch für Linux rauskommen 

Edit: Willkommen auf PCGHX


----------



## pyro539 (19. Dezember 2010)

Nicht zu vergessen: QUAKE LIVE


Und natürlich auch Q3A, Q4 etc., aber Quake Live hat alle abgelöst


----------



## Bauer87 (23. Dezember 2010)

ID bietet bisher alles auch für Linux an (z.B. auch ET:QW). Zudem gibt es viele Indy-Games für Linux. Im Horror-Bereich z.B. die Penumbra-Reihe. Unter The Humble Indie Bundle #2 (pay what you want for five awesome indie games) gibt es zur Zeit welche zu einem selbst gewählten Preis.


Eine recht umfangreiche (aber unvollständige, auch wenn einige Windows-Jünger das wundern wird) Liste gibt es hier:
Spiele Vorstellungen ? Spielen-unter-Linux Wiki


----------



## zeeloo (4. Januar 2011)

Danke für die Antworten!
Hatte ganz vergessen das ich diesen Thread gestartet hatte  
....bin jetzt nur durch Zufall hier wieder drauf gekommen


----------

